
How The Economist Thinks - chrismealy
https://www.currentaffairs.org/2017/05/how-the-economist-thinks
======
HutchSaxony
Might be time to subscribe to the Economist. That essay was chock full of
faulty reasoning and ad hominem attacks (colonial insecurity? Really?) This
makes Current Affairs untrustworthy. And since, by their own reasoning,
journalism you can’t trust is worthless, Current Affairs is worthless.

